# Brass/string writing chord long or multiple legato ?



## Quelconque (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi there,

I'm using BBCSO core to make a mokup of a Kotor 2 Rebuilt Jedi Enclave. There are a lot of chord in it and I'm not sure to how I have to write them.

At first i was going with long like this :
-1 Cor a4
-1 tenor Trombones a3
-1 bass Trombones a2
-1 Tuba

The Cor & the tenor Trombones tracks were both playing the two same notes while the tuba & the bass trombone were in legato playing the lowest notes. I was unhappy with how it sounded so I changed for this :
-2 Cor a4
-2 tenor Trombones a3
-1 bass Trombones a2
-1 Tuba
Each are in legato, Cor 1 & Trombone 1 play the higher notes, Cor 2 & Trombone 2 the middle, and the Tuba & bass Trombone the lower.

I find the sound cleaner but in the meantime the volume goes up (but that I can play with expression), as my ram consumption.
I wonder if it's the good thing to do since I'm using Cor a4. Doing this it's like having 8 Cor, 6 tenor Trombones etc... Isn't it unrealistic ?

I got the same wondering with strings, but I havn't tried to change it for multiple legato tracks, especialy when It goes to chord with 4 notes. I'm a bit affraid to have 1 violin section 1, 2 violins section 2 and 1 violas section when I can go with 1 violon section 1 & 1 violas. (As for brass, for lower note I'm using cello for lower notes).

Sorry if my questions sounds dumb (and are poorly written x) ) and thank's for your help!


----------

